# Coach Needed



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well if you send some pics, ill try to help for free,level 2 coach here,you sound easy..:shade:a good video pointed at the chestfrom head to toe is needed..mike 66


----------



## Hoytshooter400 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike, Ill work on that and PM some pics


----------

